# Smiling or laughing at inappropriate times.



## seenhell (Mar 5, 2007)

Does this ever happen to anyone else? Sometimes I'll just be buying groceries walking down the aisle and just start bursting out laughing for no reason. I must look like a lunatic or drug addict to other people when it happens. Actually, today I was walking in the middle of like 100-250 people standing at the check out lines and I couldn't contain myself from laughing as I walked past everyone. I was actually thinking about SA at the time and how all these people are probably nervous and thinking funny thoughts about themselves.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I get this. It comes from thinking so much, I think, whereas most people focus their thoughts outwards. So even though something may be totally normal, it is easy to find some humor in it if you think about it enough.

I think also feeling nervous can cause this, I tend to laugh more when I am nervous. I can usually control it nowadays, but a few years ago I used to always laugh even in the most inappropriate moments.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I sometimes smile when I'm thinking about funny things that happened earlier. Once or twice I've had someone ask me why I'm smiling, and I just tell them the truth. :stu


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, I do this, not really too often when walking down the street etc unless I've just been talking on the phone about something funny, but during times when it would be _really, really_ inappropriate.

I remember once in high school we had some assembly presentation from this guy who'd survived the Holocaust and was telling his stories of the atrocities he witnessed, and throughout the whole thing I just kept dredging up funny memories in my mind for no real reason, and the harder I tried to stop, the more things I thought of. It was sheer hell. The same applies to funerals.

I also involuntarily do the 'funny memories' thing when I'm getting my hair cut, which is awkward but would hardly mark me out as despicable if I broke up.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I do that all the time. I don't know why. It's always a nervous laughter too that I'm sure creeps everyone out.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I do that alot...and sometimes people will ask what's so funny and I have no explanation really...or if I am thinking something funny it seems weird or innappropriate to tell them at that time, so I don't. :stu


----------



## Chubz (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh my God .. FINALLY someone I can relate to!

I've always had a problem with uncontrollable smiling, and I'm not sure why. Even when I try my best to be serious, I end up smiling if I have to talk to someone and even when someone tries to talk to me I often end up smiling. And the humorous part is that it isn't because I think something is funny - it's because I'm so nervous, my emotions become almost uncontrollable and my body almost "makes me" smile.

I'm glad I can relate to you all.. I was afraid that even out of SA people, I would be a loner in terms of smiling (and sometimes laughing) at the wrong moments, etc.

:nw


----------



## seenhell (Mar 5, 2007)

I definitely smile when nervous or don't know what to say sometimes. Actually I remember sort of having a half cocked smile when told me aunt had committed suicide (as horrible as that is, it really shocked me and was completely unexpected.) 

When I smile in public I think I do it for other reasons. I don't like looking unconfident or being perceived as weak. I'd rather people think I was crazy than have them think I had all my weakness on display. 

When laughing it just comes out of nowhere some times. Funny thoughts or not. Though I have to admit I got a kick out of thinking of 300+ people all thinking nervous thoughts like being embarrassed they're blushing or being hyper-focused on a specific body part of theirs. It really doesn't matter a whole lot from my perspective so why should it matter to them what I think of myself.

I have a really sardonic sense of humor though so maybe that has to do with it as well.


----------



## miss.filth (Mar 5, 2007)

Yep, I smile all the time, even when there is no reason to... when I'm talking to someone instead of having a proper response I'll grin like an idiot and then get all awkward about how strange I must look.
But in turn when someone smiles at an inappropriate time to me I'll think they did it out of pity for me or they're secretly making fun of me, when in reality it's possible they're feeling abit anxious themselves.

And the laughing, random amusing thoughts pop into my head at completely inappropriate times, like at funerals or in serious conversations - but I rather enjoy it :lol


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: re: Smiling or laughing at inappropriate times.*



whiterabbit said:


> I do this a lot too. The other day at university we were doing group presentations in a seminar and I could't stop smiling and laughing. I had to keep biting my lip and covering my mouth with my hand so nobody would notice. I didn't want the people presenting to think I was laughing at them. It's really embarrassing.


oh my gosh i do the same thing.... when i do group presentations for some reason everything to me is so hilarious. the littlest thing could crack me up. and then i keep thinking about it and i cant stop smiling. how embarrassing for sure.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

I do this so often; I have to consciously make myself not smile/laugh for no reason when I'm out in public, but sometimes I can't help it. And I tend to do it more often when I'm talking to guys I like, maybe out of nervousness and/or simply being glad to talk to them.


----------



## im_not_anxious (Oct 26, 2008)

*Hi All*

This is my first time here. I felt it was so liberating listening to people with the same problem. After a little reading I started lauging while I was reading. I was actually laughing about how I look like an idiot while laughing. What to do? Look like an idiot or stop laughing?

I think it may be a way of trying to convince myself that everything is okay. Like when I'm having a terrible day and I tell someone that I'm doing great. In a way I'm being sarcastic, but after I think about I actually feel a little better.

Unfortunately, I don't think the uncontrolable smiling and laughter has the same effect. I usually realize quickly that I appeared to be a blithering idiot. At least this only seems to occur in isolated situations for me. It's always around my boss and people I dont know very well. Like the time my boss told me he worked his way up in the business by doing lithotripsy. I laughed out loud at him. Then he said, "what?". Then I realized how creepy that looked. I had no explanation for it. Or when someone I dont know very well says something that isn't even remotely funny, but I feel a responsibilty to laugh, in some kind of effort to validate their effort to be funny.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes, I do this quite a bit. Many times when out in public I'll have some random thought which strikes me as the funniest thing in the world, and so I'll get this really dorky grin on my face which must make me look like a real weirdo. Then I'll end up thinking something along the lines of, "I must look like the biggest dork right now!" which nearly sends me into hysterics. I think us with SA do this because we're more in tune with our inner lives than most people are. Also, it may be that we try so hard not to laugh that we just can't help but do so (kind of like blushing).


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I smile sometimes, but never laughed unless I'm thinking of something funny.


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with you, I'm like this too. Most of the time it's just me thinking about something funny that happened or remembering something funny in my head. But people always ask me "What are you laughing at?". I also have a bad habit lately of laughing/smiling at things that are serious and supposed to be sad. And it's not like I'm actually laughing and happy and thinking it's funny, I'm not, most of the time I DO think it's sad... but it's a weird natural reaction I have sometimes.


----------



## Indecipherable_Sorrow (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't laugh but I smiled uncontrollably almost 24/7. I always have my jacket or shirt over my face which brings more attention to me. :sigh


----------



## Social_butterfly00 (Jan 28, 2008)

lol I do this too but not too much. I think it's funny that we laugh out loud to ourselves. Whenever I do it's like I have an inside joke with myself. Usually I'll be thinking of something funny that someone said in class and I'll start laughing and smirking...

I also find that when I'm in class and I hear people talking it's hard to contain myself from laughing because they make such funny jokes. Of course I don't laugh out loud then they would know I was listening to their conversation


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah sometimes I will be bored in class and start thinking of funny things and start to laugh and I try to stop because I don't want people to think I'm on drugs or something.

Does any one else think start laughing when bad things happen? One time I was watching the news and they interviewing a mail man who was bitten by snake that was in a mail box. I know I should not laugh but I still do. :twisted


----------



## Guy86 (Jan 25, 2009)

I can hardly keep from laughing or smiling when I know it will offend the person I'm having a conversation with and/or make him/her feel insecure and embarrassed.

I hate when people think I do it on purpose.. I have no control over it.. I think it has something to do with I'm tense and nervous.. I'm always worried about failing and making the situation awkward..


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I do this alot when I have nothing to say but feel the need to respond, like one time a girl told me how her books got wet because she left her window down, I just laughed a little while saying "that sucks" as I felt I shouldn't ignore people when they talk but sometimes I just can't really think of anything to respond with. My English teacher right now has a serious problem with this, she giggles at everything, she was having a discussion about child prostitution overseas and just giggles and stuff while talking about it.


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

When I'm nervous, I might chuckle at the wrong time. This one time, I worked with a guy whose childhood friend was my neighbor. The neighbor hanged himself, and I told my work buddy about it. And when he said "what?" in absolute shock and I saw his grotesque expression, I just grinned and let out a muffled laugh. I felt terrible about it and of course I apologized. I guess it was just a sort of a stress response.


----------



## Cyanar (Apr 8, 2009)

Tristram said:


> When I'm nervous, I might chuckle at the wrong time. This one time, I worked with a guy whose childhood friend was my neighbor. The neighbor hanged himself, and I told my work buddy about it. And when he said "what?" in absolute shock and I saw his grotesque expression, I just grinned and let out a muffled laugh. I felt terrible about it and of course I apologized. I guess it was just a sort of a stress response.


I just read that and it made ME involuntary laugh. *sighs* Ah well. I do tend to have the 'wrong' responses on occasion, like I'll laugh even though I'm not feeling amused at all... it's like an involuntary spasm or a case of mental wires getting crossed. I recalled hearing that it's a physical form of 'schadenfreude' in my case, anyway (as opposed to a mental form where a person really DOES derive pleasure from misery).


----------



## Graye (Jan 21, 2009)

I usually look stone cold and even mad when my face is neutral, so I've been trying to do this more often. Sometimes I just think of hilarious things and start grinning on a busy street. I've walked by people who have done the same, and wonder if they were laughing at me; hope that's not what other people think when I do it.


----------



## bluebluesplayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Last week I was talking to a new roommate about job interviews. He mentioned that he had a job interview for some company coming up in two days. I wish him good luck and then laughed after. I felt really bad. I probably came off as a jerk. I laughed out of nervousness.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I laugh inappropriately all the time. It's partially because I have a really goofy sense of humor, and partially because it's a stress response. It's like an incredulous laugh. My co-worker Jodi and I would just stop working and start laughing when things got so busy that we couldn't take it anymore. All it would take was one look from the other person.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I laugh when I get nervous. This includes when something really bad happens (that's not funny at all.) I've had people become offended and think I'm laughing at them or at something that's not funny, and I have to explain that I'm not really amused, I'm just really nervous.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

This happens to me from time to time and it will happen for weeks-the smiling, the smirk, the chuckle. Then it will disappear for awhile and then come back again. Right now it is on "hiatus" but I do an occasional "huh!" kind of chuckle because of this smirk I cannot get off my face. I think I'm crazy sometimes. I need to bring this up with my therapist and see what she thinks causes it.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I used to laugh uncontrollably whenever i got into trouble, like when a teacher or something used to tell me off i dunno theirs something about people being serious that sets me off in fits of laughter.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes. That is all.


----------



## Lemonstale (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah I'm laughing and smiling at stuff inside my head all the time. Then people ask me what I'm laughing at and I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes. The more others laugh at something, the less funny it is to me. The more serious others are, the funnier I think it is. It doesn't make sense because you're supposed to laugh to share joy with others.


----------



## Julzei (Mar 23, 2007)

Ooh I used to get this problem all the time whenever we had mass at high school, I especially remember this one time when it was ash wednesday and we had to go up in front of the whole school to this vicar who would smear ash on your forehead in the shape of a cross, I couldn't stop giggling when it was my turn just thinking how silly it was, the vicar was giving me evils!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Julzei said:


> Ooh I used to get this problem all the time whenever we had mass at high school, I especially remember this one time when it was ash wednesday and we had to go up in front of the whole school to this vicar who would smear ash on your forehead in the shape of a cross, I couldn't stop giggling when it was my turn just thinking how silly it was, the vicar was giving me evils!


Lol! When I had confirmation, my friend and I were carrying the bread and wine to the priest at the front of the aisle, when he dropped the wafer on the carpet. Then he _handed the furry wafer to the priest, who ate it _. Right after I got back to my pew, I went out the opposite door and laughed until I cried!

But yes. Ash Wednesday used to make me laugh too.


----------



## crysci (Mar 3, 2004)

Sometimes when people are hurt or something, I will get the urge to burst out laughing. Like one time in high school, I was walking through the hall and this girl came out of nowhere and was crying, and I started to laugh initially. Also my cousin told me she got bit by a spider, and I started laughing over the phone. She also said the spider bit her near the vagina and she had a large puss spot, and she didn't want the doctors to check it out.

Also at times when I'm alone, I might start laughing hysterically and not be thinking about anything at all. Sometimes I will get evil thoughts in my head, and I will start to smile excessively over them. These issues haven't hit me lately cause I take bipolar meds which keep them at bay.

But I hate when I'm at the store, and the sales people will be telling me something and I would be smiling uncontrollably. And they will be looking at me like I'm strange.

One time, I was in gym and was laughing like 5 minutes non-stop and this girl thought I was making fun of her and gave me dirty looks. She was seriously pissed, poor child.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

lol I do this alot!


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

seenhell said:


> Does this ever happen to anyone else? Sometimes I'll just be buying groceries walking down the aisle and just start bursting out laughing for no reason. I must look like a lunatic or drug addict to other people when it happens. Actually, today I was walking in the middle of like 100-250 people standing at the check out lines and I couldn't contain myself from laughing as I walked past everyone. I was actually thinking about SA at the time and how all these people are probably nervous and thinking funny thoughts about themselves.


Sometimes when I'm sitting at my desk at work, I look around at my colleagues rushing around, going about their terribly important business, and I have to suppress the urge to laugh out loud at the sheer pointlessness and futility of it all.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I had this probably when I was being tutored in physics a few semesters ago. It was a one on one with the recitation teacher and I was holding back laughter all the time. Something was very funny, but I don't know what, because I hated physics, and he was trying to be serious as he explained it to me.


----------



## nak (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi everyone? I was looking the forum that covers the kind of problem that I am struggling with. I thought I am the only one frustrating with the laughing and smiling problem. 

Please help me by suggesting some kind of solution. Here is my problem..... When I have a conversation with someone, I cannot have an eye contact because scared of making inappropriate smiling. It has been three years since it happened to me the first time. However, right now I cannot control it at all. When my professors talk to me about serious issues if I have eye contact with them I struggle to laugh. I always embarrassed and prefer not to talk to them. Here is the worst thing. When my boss from the work wants to talk to me about what have to be done, I always smile (when the moment she tells me what to do). Since it happened several times she no longer have eye contact with me during conversation. I am scared of losing my job. I don't know... when I have eye contact with anyone I must smile I just cannot control it. My confidence is going to collapse day by day. Please help.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

No, never (or very rarely idk)
My face is permanently like this :blank


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

someone at work said they had a toothache and i smiled/laughed a little for no reason. i always do dumb stuff like that at the wrong moment.


----------



## dav1 (Jan 15, 2010)

well i conversate to myself in my head a lot, and sometimes ill come up with something really funny and ill LOL, if people are around It can look weird and ive actually been asked alot of times "what are you laughing at" , I really dont care so I just tell em "nothing" or "something funny I heard on way here" and then if they ask me "what" i'll just say I was listening to this politics radio show, and as soon as they hear the word politics they just stop asking questions because more often then not people are small minded so if your not talking about "MTV" or pop culture its above their heads and they dont wanna hear it.

Also if this happens to you a lot try walking around with headphones in your ears, headphones are a great disguise , most of the time if people see you with headphones in your ears you are invisible to them, its a neat little trick I learned.


----------



## TheLonelyStoner (Nov 19, 2009)

i do!!! i laugh at serious conversations. i laugh when im gettin yelled at. i laugh for no reason and often cant stop. i feel so stupid and wish i could control my laughter but i cant


----------



## Silence (Jul 4, 2009)

It's embarrassing, but sometimes I'll be thinking something and accidentally say it aloud or I'll grunt or something and get weird looks. I hate that. lol.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

In grade eight, there was this drunk driving presentation and I was sitting with a group of friends, that were probably the worst friends I'd ever had, by the way. Well at the end, one of my friends whispered something to make me smile, and when my other friends turned around, I was still smiling. They basically started calling me a weirdo for smiling, and wouldn't listen to me. They were always so spent on making me feel like a weirdo. Sometimes after I smile I have some trouble turning my face back to normal, or I won't even notice it's still there.


----------



## Turkojan (Jan 30, 2010)

Estelle said:


> In grade eight, there was this drunk driving presentation and I was sitting with a group of friends, that were probably the worst friends I'd ever had, by the way. Well at the end, one of my friends whispered something to make me smile, and when my other friends turned around, I was still smiling. They basically started calling me a weirdo for smiling, and wouldn't listen to me. They were always so spent on making me feel like a weirdo. Sometimes after I smile I have some trouble turning my face back to normal, or I won't even notice it's still there.


Omg you hit the nail on the head the problem is not that you are smiling :clap , Its when others have stopped and their faces have returned to normal where as you are not aware you are still smiling. And most of the time if you are aware you are smiling out of place, you will be struggling to stop it.

I'm wiling to bet that this happens to a lot of people who are introverts and not very Big social And would prefer to be alone, Not because they choose to but because they are most comfortable.

I personally think its a way of copping whit the stress. ( when you are alone not many people smile I be you don't too. So when you with other for a change you have some caching up to do) ,smiling wise. :idea

Ohh This might be total BS :no . But I have tried to understand this issue and have come to this conclusion.


----------



## herb the dolphin (Mar 26, 2010)

A person at school I know a little bit told me that his best friend died, and I laughed... it sounds totally messed up, but I did. I felt really awful right after and apologized.


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

Whenever someones talking to me I have to force myself to smile or laugh, even if its not funny. I think its kinda like an instinctive thing now, because i want them to accept me. It's crap. My face most of the time is like emotionless and it actually looks quite 'unfriendly' if you can call it that. Just when someone is talking to me I force myself to make a 'friendly' face. Its kinda like a mask. I wish my facial expressions could just be..i dunno... normal if that existed.


----------



## vendetta (Sep 15, 2009)

i have the same problem as the thread starter.
i know it's cute when you always smile, youre also look approachable but too much like mine is so irritating, people won't take you seriously and they wont be shy around you even they are acting too much


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I do the same thing. I daydream constantly & sometimes I'll think of something & just start laughing right there in front of people for no reasons. Either that, or smiling, or trying not to laugh. But the worse things is when things are serious, like if people are talking about serious issues that aren't funny at all, & I'll start smiling or laughing about them & I really don't know why other than maybe out of nervousness or awkwardness, but it makes me come across as even worse to people than I already do.


----------



## endust17 (Aug 7, 2009)

I do this sometimes because I'll be thinking of something funny from earlier in the day. To avoid doing this at an inappropriate time, be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I do this. I hate it when it happens while someone says something really serious.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I used to have a real problem with this when i was a kid. Whenever i would get in trouble I would smile and laugh and then they would go "do you think this is funny" then i would laugh even more, sometimes I'd manage to get a grip and be serious. I don't do this anymore though.


----------



## Cindyb (Mar 30, 2010)

I do this too!!
so much, aha
people must think im the most insensitive/air headed person they know, haha


----------



## britchick (Oct 27, 2009)

lol, I thought I was the only one. One time I started laughing at this guy who had turrett syndrome and he would make random uncontrollable noises. I felt so bad because I know that he couldn't help it and I don't laugh at people with disorders, but I just couldn't help laughing. It's like out of nowhere he would start quacking like a duck.

And sometimes I just laugh out of nowhere. Like in class when everyone is quiet, I'll start laughing and pretend like I was coughing to disguise it.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Shauna The Dead said:


> I do that alot...and sometimes people will ask what's so funny and I have no explanation really...or if I am thinking something funny it seems weird or innappropriate to tell them at that time, so I don't. :stu


I'm so glad I'm not alone on this. I smirk a lot, and sometimes randomly laugh. Especially at work, my tasks are so mundane that I can think about other stuff when I'm working. My coworkers ask what's funny, or try to force me to share what's on my mind... But I usually don't share it.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I don't think I have this problem due to anxiety; I do laugh randomly sometimes though when I'm feeling depressed and worthless; all these years of being friendless and lonely enabled me to sort of have the ability to imagine stuff and self amuse.


----------



## Cindyb (Mar 30, 2010)

Phoenix87 said:


> I'm so glad I'm not alone on this. I smirk a lot, and sometimes randomly laugh. Especially at work, my tasks are so mundane that I can think about other stuff when I'm working. My coworkers ask what's funny, or try to force me to share what's on my mind... But I usually don't share it.


Yeah exactly! Ill stand in a group of people and have nothing to add to the conversation so ill look at the ground and think about other things and someone will say "why are you smiling/laughing..?" and i just never tell them because it seems really weird, and i dont feel like talking for that long to give a full explanation for the group to have all of their attention on me for a long period of time, and i know if i dont give my full explanation i cant completely explain myself and theyll think im weird.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

This happens to me. If I could think back from the perspective of other people who saw me, it must have looked really weird. I was basically thinking about things relating to other people around me, and having all these guesses about what they are thinking or doing and sometimes somehow it leads to something funny in my head so I just laugh out of nowhere. I know it may have looked weird, but it's funny nonetheless so what the heck!  I know I'm not crazy for it.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

haha this has been a pretty severe problem over the years. i've done it in very very inappropriate situations that were actually quite rude and that i don't want to be reminded of so i won't go into them, heh (e.g. Rememberance Day moment of silence in grade 8.. ugh, i'm awful :|).

i had one of these inappropriate/uncontrollable laughing fits a couple weeks ago.. i still laugh about it sometimes since it was so stupid, heh.
i had to call a doctor's office to tell them i had decided not to participate in an interpersonal therapy group i signed up for and i left it for 1:30am so that i could leave a message. i was trying to figure out with my b/f how i would say it and for some reason i thought he might try to make me laugh when i actually called. when i made the call after the "BEEP" i said a few words "hello this is [asdfasdf] and i wanted to let you know..." but then i just burst out laughing... and couldn't stop for a very long time... after what felt like 20 seconds of laughter, i tried to speak but only got one word in until i burst into laughter again (and my b/f had joined me by this time so that just made it worse), i tried again to speak but it just sounded like i was crying and i started laughing again and covered the phone, then eventually just hung up without saying anything more, hahaha. 

it was awfully embarrassing but i still found it pretty funny. i could just imagine the secretary going through the weekends messages and listening to this really long one of just a few words then muffled laughter (repeated a few times). i was worried they would think i was on drugs or manic and call me to discuss it haha. i left another highly professional message the next morning at 6am, and they understood it and didn't call me to ask anything.


----------



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

Chubz said:


> Oh my God .. FINALLY someone I can relate to!
> 
> I've always had a problem with uncontrollable smiling, and I'm not sure why. Even when I try my best to be serious, I end up smiling if I have to talk to someone and even when someone tries to talk to me I often end up smiling. And the humorous part is that it isn't because I think something is funny - it's because I'm so nervous, my emotions become almost uncontrollable and my body almost "makes me" smile.
> 
> ...


same here. dude, one time i walked into english class when we had this substitute teacher. she's always so happy and smily but at the time, she wasn't smiling. but i walked in, saw her, and just burst out laughing anyways and everyone thought i was freakin tripping.

but atleast then there was a reason to laugh. there are times when i will laugh at everything a person says or smile at a person too much and i just don't know why! even when things aren't funny, i laugh! i can't control it. and people think i'm like insane or creepy or something. but i can't help it.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I always seem to think of funny thoughts when I'm on the toilet. I have to cover my mouth, because I don't want people to hear me laughing in the bathroom. 

Other than that, it rarely happens to me...bathrooms inspire me I guess :/


----------



## Billy87 (Oct 11, 2006)

nak said:


> Hi everyone? I was looking the forum that covers the kind of problem that I am struggling with. I thought I am the only one frustrating with the laughing and smiling problem.
> 
> Please help me by suggesting some kind of solution. Here is my problem..... When I have a conversation with someone, I cannot have an eye contact because scared of making inappropriate smiling. It has been three years since it happened to me the first time. However, right now I cannot control it at all. When my professors talk to me about serious issues if I have eye contact with them I struggle to laugh. I always embarrassed and prefer not to talk to them. Here is the worst thing. When my boss from the work wants to talk to me about what have to be done, I always smile (when the moment she tells me what to do). Since it happened several times she no longer have eye contact with me during conversation. I am scared of losing my job. I don't know... when I have eye contact with anyone I must smile I just cannot control it. My confidence is going to collapse day by day. Please help.


Just like everyone else in this thread, I used to smile or laugh at inappropriate times. I was able to get over this by thinking about something that makes me very angry. Whenever you feel the urge to smile or laugh when you really don't want to, think of something that makes you angry. More specifically, try to think of something personal, for example was there ever anyone who picked on you, or a time that someone purposely publicly embarrassed you? Believe me, it works.


----------



## Turkojan (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the heads, up Is any one taking any medication for this, if so what and dose it work ?


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

One time I laughed when a girl was explaining how she was having family problems. I honestly didnt mean to and I felt bad for her....esp after I ruined the moment. Also I have been told by my cousin that she hates it when I'm sad because I smile. This was a moment when I had a bad day and started crying and she was like "whats wrong?" And i was like "oh nothing i want to hear about your day". She pointed out that i smile with tears on my face.................sa sucks!


----------



## genius (Jun 11, 2010)

there is no perfect way to do any thing 

if you want to laugh then laugh so what

no one is own you god made you free

you cant care about what people say becaus e every one think about different thing 

some of them didnt even notice you

some will say he is happey

some will say he remmember somehting funny

some will not care

some may say stupid

people are not a measure so stop beating up your self and driving your self to madness

you are free to do what ever you want when ever you want


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I am completely guilty of this. I often make light of situations that shouldn't be funny. Guess it's my Irish blood, brings out the dark humor.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Occasionally, but usually I can hold it in. Sometimes thoughts get so absurd that you have to laugh though. My friend laughed out loud in class because of a motivational cat poster on my teacher's wall.


----------



## dreamingfear (May 23, 2010)

I've always had that issue where I randomly start laughing out of nowhere because I start thinking of something funny or I just get "the giggles." I think the giggles have to do with my bipolar disorder or anxiety.


----------



## nobodyuknow (Aug 31, 2008)

I definitely get like this. I remember being in class in high school and thinking of something that was amusing to me (my mind wandered a lot) and feeling a case of the giggles come on. Thinking about not laughing would make it worse and I couldn't stop. I would end up making this strangled laugh sound which I would then have to try to cover up by pretending I just coughed or sneezed or something. It was usually brought on by nervousness, like when it was dead silent in class and I worried about being noticed for having a dopey smile on my face -- that's when it would happen.

I used to take taekwondo, and one time in the change room after class a girl with three dragon tattoos and a chinese symbol for bad on her ankle (but it could have really said ginger beef for all I and probably she knew) got annoyed at another girl for making a snotty remark about the huge dragon tattoo on her thigh. After Snotty Girl left, Tattoo Girl had a mild angry rant, then said, "I'm not as dumb as I look."

For whatever reason, that sounded funny to me, maybe because that's the kind of stuff I think about myself 90% of the time, plus I feel awkward in situations like that to begin with (serious, tense, dead-quiet, etc.), but I ended up laughing. She gave me a look that had daggers in it, and in that moment I seriously thought she wanted to beat me up. I had a higher belt than she, but she had tattoos so she wasn't afraid of pain, and she was also more of an angry person than I was. Plus, she didn't seem like the type to fight by the rules and I'm sort of afraid of physical contact to begin with.

I find that story funny, but laughing at inappropriate times can be social suicide, if not dangerous (I don't wanna get beat up).


----------



## ivex1 (May 19, 2011)

*Smiling when nervous*

My little problem is my constant smiling; I can't stop smiling, when meeting new people at meetings, during group activities. I'm now working on my masters and during class meetings my smiling is starting to make me look like some kind of amature. The smiling during presentations is killing me and makes me look less serious that what I'm trying to present. Is there a cure for this? Does anyone know or can recommend lessons on how to control this impulsive smiling? Please help...


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

ivex1 said:


> My little problem is my constant smiling; I can't stop smiling, when meeting new people at meetings, during group activities. I'm now working on my masters and during class meetings my smiling is starting to make me look like some kind of amature. The smiling during presentations is killing me and makes me look less serious that what I'm trying to present. Is there a cure for this? Does anyone know or can recommend lessons on how to control this impulsive smiling? Please help...


I have this same exact problem. Only thing that seems to help is to catch myself in the act and force kind of a pouted/pondering look on my face. 
If you find something that works for you, do tell. The problem I find is that I've herd it makes it seem less genuine when one smiles at everything, you can't really distinguish when they are smiling for real or when they are just smiling because they are 'forcing it'.

also, when I'm locked in a smile I can't make a quip back, its lame.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yeah, I laugh a lot at things that aren't funny. It's nervousness showing through.


----------



## odain (Dec 28, 2015)

I have the same issue like all of you guys. I oftentimes smile for no apparent reason when speaking to someone. sometimes I also smile/laugh at an “inside joke” mostly when I am alone. I usually feel embarrassed about this when I get a little serious. I even think this is a psychological issue which I can't control, but is wondering if there is any way this could be fixed. contrary to what most of you are saying, I don't laugh/smile when I'm nervous. I am rather serious when I am nervous.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

seenhell said:


> Does this ever happen to anyone else? Sometimes I'll just be buying groceries walking down the aisle and just start bursting out laughing for no reason. I must look like a lunatic or drug addict to other people when it happens. Actually, today I was walking in the middle of like 100-250 people standing at the check out lines and I couldn't contain myself from laughing as I walked past everyone. I was actually thinking about SA at the time and how all these people are probably nervous and thinking funny thoughts about themselves.


Lol, I just burst into laughter reading this post.

I do laugh at inappropriate times...yeah.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

All the time.


----------



## chaosinfyrno (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes it happens to me a lot. I'll start laughing for no reason and my friends will ask me what's funny and I'll say, "nothing". I think people think I'm crazy.


----------

